# Guitarist starting a rock band in London (age doesn't matter!)



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to start a Rock project here in London. I have met up with a vocalist, and we'll be jamming today to see how things go. I'm looking for a drummer and bassist, probably a second guitarist as well.

Age is not an issue for this group, FYI!

Here is what I want out of this project:
- Good natured members
- Original songs
- One, maybe two practices a week
- Play local shows
- Possible recording of an EP or album depending on how things go
- Rock out and have fun

Basically, I want to write music outside the metal realm so that I can get more playing time, meet new people, and play live more. This will not be a band focused on Canadian tours, getting signed to a major label and making serious money, just a band focused on writing good music, performing it and having fun.

If you or anyone you know would be interested, pass it on and get a hold of me via PM here.

Thanks,

Justin


----------

